# Backup und Neuinstalaltion Server



## finke77 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte meinen Server neu installieren. Was muss ich alles machen, damit meine derzeitige Konfiguration inklusive aller ISPConfig 3 Einstellungen (Domains, Shellbenutzer, E-Mail-Konfig etc.) auf der neuen Installation wieder ans Laufen bekomme?

Ich vermute mal mit einem reinen Datenbank Backup und Sicherung von /var/www ist es nicht alleine getan, oder?
Wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit den Systembenutzern aus, bzw. dass die ganzen Domains wieder ihre webX:clientX Benutzer und Gruppen bekommen?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps im Vorraus!

Christian


----------



## F4RR3LL (25. Mai 2010)

Evtl hilft dir das hier etwas weiter:

http://ispc-wiki.org/ispconfig3-anleitung#backup_erstellen

Gruß Sven


----------



## finke77 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, ein paar Sachen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, wie zum beispiel das /var/www Verzeichnis zu sichern oder ein Datenbank-Backup.



> Die Wiederherstellung auf einem »anderen« Rechner folgt.


Ich glaube es würde eher in diese Richtung gehen, da der Rechner ja neu installiert wird.

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass wenn auf der neuen Installation das /var/www Verzeichnis und das Datenbank Backup zurückgespielt wird, die Installation/Konfiguration nicht funktioniert, da zum Beispiel die Benutzer web1, web2 etc. sowie client1, client2 etc. nicht angelegt sind, bzw. so etwas wie E-Mail Postfächer nicht angelegt werden.

Gibt es in diese Richtung noch Tipps bzw. eine HowTo?

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Burge (25. Mai 2010)

steht doch alles da.
das -p im tar sorgt dafür das die privilegien mitgesichert werden also sprich die benutzer.

musst nur drauf achten das du nicht alles system user wieder herstellst aus der sicherung sondern nur die, die ispconfig angelegt hat.
also zb nicht den wwwdata oder so weil der ne andere id haben könnte auf dem neu aufgesetzten system.


----------



## finke77 (25. Mai 2010)

Hhmm, entweder ich habe es noch nicht ganz richtig verstanden oder es gibt ein Missverständnis.
Dass ein -P beim entpacken die alten Berechtigungen beibehält ist ja eine Sache.
Wenn der Server aber neu installiert wird, gibt es die Benutzer und Gruppen ja gar nicht, die durch die Konfigurationen im ISPConfig automatisch erstellt wurden. Ich vermute mal das entpacken des Archivs wird diese Benutzer und Gruppen auch nicht wieder automatisch anlegen. 
Ebenso sieht es ja bei der Mailserver Konfig aus. Durch entpacken des Archivs und Rücksicherung der Datenbank werden wahrscheinlich auch nicht der Mailserver konfiguriert und die Postfächer anlegt.
Oder prüft ISPConfig zyklisch die eigene Konfiguration und zieht dann ggf. solche Änderungen/Konfigurationen anhand der Infos in der DB nach, wenn es bemerkt, dass etwas nicht passt (z.B. dass Systembenutzer fehlen oder das ein Postfach nicht existiert, oder die Email-Aliase nicht mit den Daten in der DB übereinstimmen)?
Passiert so eine Prüfung dann automatisch oder gibt es so etwas wie ein Skript, was diese Überprüfung übernimmt und ggf. Aktionen einleitet?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Burge (25. Mai 2010)

Dafür sicherst du ja das etc verzeichniss mit wo die conf datei drin liegen.

Und wie gesagt erst die user aus der shadow rüberkopieren und die gruppen aus groups dann die conf`s rüber kopieren das mysql backup einspielen und dann die sachen aus var rüber kopieren.

so hat es bei mir schon 2 mal geklappt.


----------



## finke77 (25. Mai 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> Dafür sicherst du ja das etc verzeichniss mit wo die conf datei drin liegen.


Ah, OK! vielleicht hätte ich noch eine Info hinzufügen sollen.
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass in meinen Server eingebrochen wurde. Daher möchte ich zum einen den Server neu installieren und zum anderen nicht einfach das komplette /etc Verzeichnis rücksichern, damit nicht ggf. manipulierte Konfigurationsdateien zurückgesichert werden.

Gibt es denn eine Liste, welche Dateien ISPConfig schreibt bzw. ändert, so dass man diese manuell anschauen kann? Oder kann man diese Dateien sogar per Skript generieren lassen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Burge (25. Mai 2010)

naja pauschal würde ich sagen für alle module die aktiviert sind laut ispconfig wird es ne conf im etc geben die du sichern könntest.

alternativ könnte man sich das update script anschauen das fragt er ob die conf neu gemacht werden soll ergo wird ja da ne liste drin sein die abgearbeitet wird. 

Ansonsten Till oder Falko fragen die wissen es mit Sicherheit.


----------



## finke77 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen. Da ich den veradcht habe, dass auf meinem Server eingebrochen wurde, möchte ich nicht blind das etc Verzeichnis 1-zu-1 zurücksichern, da ggf. hier ja auch manipulierte Konfigs liegen könnten.  
Ich würde da lieber gezielt mit vorheriger Kontrolle dann die Dateien zurücksichern bzw. notwendige Schritte manuell durchführen.



Zitat von Burge:


> naja pauschal würde ich sagen für alle module die aktiviert sind laut ispconfig wird es ne conf im etc geben die du sichern könntest.


Welche Konfigdateien sind den genau relevant für ISPConfig und wo liegen diese?



Zitat von Burge:


> Ansonsten Till oder Falko fragen die wissen es mit Sicherheit.


Gibt es denn an dieser Stelle Experten, die mir weiter helfen könnten?

Vielen Dank,

Christian


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2010)

Welche Linuxdistribution?


----------



## finke77 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Till,

ich nutze die aktuelle Debain Stable Version Lenny 4.0.

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2010)

/etc/passwd
/etc/shadow
/wtc/group
/etc/gshadow
/etc/postfix/*
/etc/apache2/sites-available/*
/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
/etc/courier/*
/etc/getmail/*
/etc/mydns/*
/etc/default/saslauthd
/etc/amavis/*
/etc/pure-ftpd/*
/etc/jailkit/*
/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf


----------

